# Betta Fish Personalities



## CliffAce (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey, I'm new to the forum :grin2: , I hope I post this in the right place. I'd love to hear from other betta parents about their fish's personalities. I currently have tow bettas: Dunkin DT (male), and Sir Owen of Hemmingway (CT, male). Both have very different personalities, and quirks. I am excited to know about the caries of fish personalities!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

All betta personalities are different. It may not seem like it at first when you first get one (or more in some cases. LOL) Given that they need time to decompress from the stress they have been put through and the lack of proper care util we purchase them . After they have been place in a warm home with lots of hides and plenty of good food, We their care takers tend to bond with them. And yes they start to bond They tend to find that spot in our hearts that we never knew was there for A FISH??? We find they are not just a fish they say things to us in their actions. They say Thank You, Thank You for caring. Thank you for this nice home, Thank you for giving me a chance to bring beauty into your life and mine.

I have 5 betta at this time and each one is different, in the way they interact with me and my family. The Two closest to my desk tend to just hover and swim past while I sit there. They rest in their leaves of the plants that they like. and when you bend and get close to the tank they swim up as if to say Hay I like watching you as you work. My oldest who has a habit of hiding in the tall plants to the back of the tank, will play hide and seek when you go to look for him. He darts out of no where and right up to the front of the glass so quickly and just stop right in front of you. he then swims back into his plants and waits until you move again and does the same thing all over again. My newest who just started to patrol his tank and has lost that shy guy image. Is my chow hound . He try's in the darnedest ways to startle you and then sits there waiting to be fed. If there is no food he sulks and swims up to his leaf and lays there just glaring at you. 

They all love to play when it comes time for water changes . It's like lets see if I can get into that cup and not have him notice I'm there. (I've had two end up in the bucket that way.) Yep and you just dump them back into the tank and they swim off and try it again. The oldest betta I had and lost in Jan. of this year was 9 years old. He was my buddy. he was there waiting every day just to do something I never expected him to do. Some times it was back flips just because he wanted attention. He got to the point he loved chasing the cup I used to change his water. One day I knocked a ping pong ball into his tank and he attacked it and pushed it all over his tank for over an hour. It got to be a thing with him and each day I would put that ping pong ball in the tank and he would play with it. When he got done playing with it he would push it up on a leaf in the corner of the tank and go to his leaf and rest. He made sure I was watching, and he let me know he was watching me. 

So yeah they are one beautiful fish some with attitude others with loving personalities. But they are ours.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Bettas have incredibly different personalities. The first 2 I ever had were mostly work bettas, which I regret now, was rather stressful dealing with a tank at the desk and moving them when I switched jobs. They never seemed very interested in company though they weren't shy. The 3rd Betta I had was a beautiful HM who was in the dining room area, he'd come out and swim around a bit but again, never really got a very "social" vibe from him. Though he wasn't shy or aggressive. 

Now, there's this guy (Jasper Coyote or Kiyoti) who darts up to the front of the tank when I come in to the room, the cat comes up on the desk, or if I so much as even look in the tanks direction while at my keyboard. He swims back and forth, up and down, blows bubbles, shimmies. He's very much a social butterfly, and I'm making sure that the new tank is somewhere within reach while I'm around so that he can get some interaction. I'm hopeful he'll take to tank mates but who knows. 
He didn't just swim to the front at the pet store, he did a lot of the same, antics; even in that tiny container. 

It's quite wonderful to have a fish with such a playful, happy personality!


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

My HM, Clove is a handful! I swear he goes out of his way to worry me lol. 
Clove loves attention and to be "kissed" through the glass of his 5g. As loving as he is, he also loves to try and bite me. (Once resulting in him jumping out of his tank during his feeding)
Clove is also a drama queen lol. One day, when I was still at college, I came home from class and he was so excited to see me he ran into the tank's glass. He then, no joke, swam to the bottom of the tank to lay down like he fell. I asked him if he was okay and he just picked up his head to look at me.

When I was at college a little over a year ago, I was out with friends at PetSmart to destress and look at the cats. But then I walked over to the bettas, since I grew up with a betta, Indigo who lived to be 4 years old (despite his living conditions), and that's when I saw Clove. My boyfriend told me I didn't need a betta but I just instantly fell in love with Clove and had to get him. And we are both glad I didn't listen and impulsively bought him lol!


----------



## FancyBubbles (Jul 2, 2019)

My betta Fuoco may be a bit feisty one (killed 10 ghost shrimp and a snail, less than 30 minutes), but he is a very sweet boy. Loves it when I'm about too or sitting near my desk (where his tank is). He would do his wiggle dance in hopes I'll drop an extra blood worm. Gets really excited when he sees anyone coming towards his tank. Over the past months, after I got Fuoco, he has become more "relaxed" when seeing people he doesn't see often. Rarely flares at anything (of course besides his own reflection). He also seems to associate my finger as "getting food" too much. I often would see him paying attention to my finger and not the food for a few seconds.

Currently, he's very ill and with sbd. But even with that he still greets me when I come near. He sometimes does it too often, I wish I could just tell him to rest, lol.


----------



## curiousbetta (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a really friendly betta named Atlas. He's a bit of a goofball: every night, he sleeps on the gravel, and scares me half to death since he always looks like he's dead! I've gotten used to it now though and just laugh a bit. I have to watch his antics from afar, since if I dare come up to the glass, he'll speed right up to me to beg for food. He also loves sleeping on his heater, which he's deemed the best spot in the tank. Bettas are such lovable little guys - I definitely agree with everyone here on the fact that they have a lot of personality.


----------



## CliffAce (Dec 7, 2019)

I loved reading all of these! I guess I should share mine 
Dunkin (DT male): he is a fleshy coloured, and I believe he is a grizzly coloured betta with a black eyespot on his tail (Never seen his colouring before). He swims over whenever I come near his tank, or anyone. He watches you on my desk, he has a high affinity for watching anime with me. Currently he likes watching Gundam UC, he sits on his leaf and stares at me or the screen. I also have a recording of him watching my gameboy playing the opening to a pokemon game. He rare flares his gills at anyone or anything, he's a laid back boy. He stares at an anime figure I have on my desk, and likes to look up her skirt (He didn't get that from me).
Sir Owen of Hemminway (CT Male): he is an aloof boy who loves to make huge bubble nests. He flares his gills are weird objects such as me, chapstick, small figures, and a camera. He is very picky about his food, and spits out pellets only to try to chew them again. He also gives little what I call 'jazz hands' whenever he locks eyes with someone
Tiki (Elephant Ear female): she is shy, and likes staying near the top of my community tank. Occasionally she'll give a little nip to the other fish only out of curiosity not aggression. She likes to sit at the bottom of the tank propped up my her pectoral fins and just watch everyone. When I put my finger near her, she gently touches it with her snout.
Strawberry (CT female): she is very curious about plants and nips at the stalks a lot, she usually does her own thing. But sometimes I see her near Tiki, she is kinda derpy not knowing when there is food in front of her or not.


----------



## kymnewbe (Jan 25, 2020)

*betta personality*

I have 2 bettas, VERY DIFFERENT from ONE ANOTHER. One is always ready for a fight. Very social is always swimming around like he owns the place. Follows my finger all over the tank. Starts off flailing his gills but once he knows its me calms down. When I put him near my other betta he wants to eat him. The other betta is sweet never flairs his gills and never at the other betta. He was sick for a while so I think he realizes its not worth being mad all the time life is to short.
lol


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

I have 2 female bettas. They are both halfmoon bettas, leaving in separate tanks. They are both very active, swimming restlessly around their tanks. Both are really excited to see me. They come to the top of the tank to get fed. One of them though is really aggressive, as soon as she sees other female she tries to attack. While my other female simply ignores her.
I also have male betta he is doubletail halfmoon. He is with me very short. But he flares at me when he sees me. He likes to swim around his tank but in a slower motion. He also digs little bit in a gravel. He likes to rest on leaf hammock and observe. They are all unique and have their own temperaments.


----------



## Baldur (Jan 6, 2020)

Baldur is the only one I own currently but he's an absolute joy to have. I've had betta fish in the past before, he had been my first one in many years, but never have I owned one with this much personality.. I'll walk into the room and he will end up swimming around his tank attempting to follow my shadow. Then when it comes time to get fed he'll stare up at me and wiggle his fins.. almost like a puppy, haha! I haven't attempted any tricks with him (jumping through a hoop or whatever) but I'm betting he would jump up out of the water given the chance. One day I was changing his tank water and I had this moment of telling him to "shoo away!" from the top of the tank because he just wouldn't leave so I could pull out the heater.. part of me thinks he'd bite and swim away like the ornery betta boy he is.


----------

